# Shift cable adjustment 4L80E



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

The other day I replaced the carpet in my 98 RCLB K3500. When I went to use it, the truck would not come out of park. The column shifter would not move. Well, being stupid, I tried to force it and then I couldn't get it back in park. I pulled up the carpet on the driver's side and found the shift cable was under the edge of the seat where it was bolted to the floor, keeping the cable from moving. I unbolted the seat and moved the cable to the inside of the seat. The shifter would now go through the gears but the truck still wouldn't go into park. 

I got under the truck and checked where the cable attatches to the selector arm on the transmission. There was a little play and the selector arm would move a little in the clockwise direction. When I pushed it all the way in the clockwise direction the tranny would be in park and the truck would start. When I moved the column shifter into other gears and back into park, it would not go.

I decided that I had somehow made the cable out of adjustment by trying to force it. The adjustment for the cable is where it attaches to the selector arm on the tranny. I pushed out the white tab and ran the shift column through the gears ten times like the service manual said. The one thing I could not do that the manual said I had to do was jack the truck up when I pushed the selector arm all the way into the clockwise direction because my big jack was at home and I was at my girlfriend's house.

Well, now the truck will go into all of the gears except 1. The 1 selection will not light up and the column lever will not even go past the 2 selection. My questions are these:

1. Why is it necessary to put the truck up on jackstands when putting the selector arm in the most clockwise direction?

2. Will it hurt anything to drive the truck as is? I very rarely ever use 1st gear on any vehicles I own. I drove the truck today and it seems to shift like it should. 

I may have to take it somewhere to get it adjusted right if its not ok to drive it like it is. Sorry for the book and thanks for any info you can give me. It seems like lately, every time I try to fix something, I mess something else up.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Wayne I'd highly advice you to replace the cable if you pinched it enough to prevent the shifter from moving as I can pretty much guarantee you it's going to break in a short period of time right where you pinched it under the seat.

The damaged part of the cable is also why you can't seem to get the cable adjusted correctly. Too much play due to the inner cable being flattened...and then stretched while forcing the shifter.

Using the floor jack during the adjustment procedure is only so you can physically turn the drive shaft to verify it's actually going into park when you rotate the lever forward. 


And don't fret, one step forward and two steps back is just part of vehicle repair sometimes. Goes with the territory.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B,
Thanks for the info. Will I damage anything by driving the truck as it is for now? I will get a new cable when I get the cable as I understand these are pretty expensive. Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It should be ok to drive as long as the cable isn't causing the trans to be slightly out of the correct detent for whatever gear you have it in. Wouldn't hurt to check it by shifting into drive or OD with the shifter and then reaching under the truck and putting a little hand pressure in the shift lever to make sure it's actually "clicked" into the detent for that gear for sure....and not partially hung between two.

E-brake on, engine off of course.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I will check that. When I put it into all of the gears I can, it goes into the correct gear and the dash indicator lights up for the corresponding gear. I will price this cable on one of the online gm dealers I use. The local dealer wants $93 for it. An expensive lesson for sure. Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone have the GM part number for this cable? I can't seem to find it on any of the online GM dealers I have used. I got a cable from the junkyard but where the cable mounts to the bracket at the transmission, the plastic is broken. I'm not sure if it will work correctly or not and since it was quite a pain to remove the cable in the first place, I don't want to install a part that will not work.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The current GM p/n for the cable is: 15037353

There has been several previous superseded p/n's also Wayne. So if your searching around you can try these numbers as well.

15733373 
15738128 
15022998 
15022999


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B,
Thanks for the part #'s. I will see if I can order one. Thanks a lot.

Wayne


----------

